# جميع برامج Elite software محدثة مع الكراك .. 12 برنامج



## kartouch (1 فبراير 2014)

بسم الله و الحمد لله

منذ مدة تعبت من البحث عن برامج شركة اليت ... و قد كانت اغلب الروابط منتهية او بطيئة 

فقد قمت باذن الله باعادة رفع جميع البرامج المكركة 12 برنامج 
**************

كراك ل 9 برامج في ملف واحد مضغوط

التحميل من مركز الخليج :
all keys


*****************

البرنامج الاول :





*Refrig 
*

*Version Changes 
*

1/21/2014 Version 3.02.12


افضل برنامج لحساب غرف التبريد محدث بتاريخ 1/21/2014

ساقوم بشرح البرنامج في الايام القادمة باذن الله
التحميل 
الرابط الاول : من الشركة مباشرة 
http://www.elitesoft.com/pub/demo/refinst.exe

الرابط الثاني : مركز الخليج

Refrig 3.02.12
ثمن البرنامج
$395


*******************
*****************

البرنامج الثاني :







*Chvac 7 - Commercial HVAC Loads


*



برنامج حساب الاحمال الحرارية للمباني الظخمة و الابراج ثمنه $1495

التحميل:
Chvac 7.01.168

**************
البرنامج الثالث :






*Rhvac 8 - Residential HVAC Loads and Duct Sizes*


برنامج حساب الاحمال الحرارية للمنازل و المباني الصغيرة و المتوسطة ثمنه $1139

التحميل :
البرنامج 
www.gulfup.com/?EbLfnS

الكراك
http://www.gulfup.com/?bViSx7


​


----------



## kartouch (1 فبراير 2014)

البرنامج الرابع :
[h=1]Elite_Software_SPIPE_v2.00.24[/h]
Elite_Software_SPIPE_v2.00.24


البرنامج الخامس

PsyChart

البرنامج 
psysetup
الكراك
pass 123456 PsyChart Keymaker

كلمة السر 123456
​


----------



## kartouch (1 فبراير 2014)

البرنامج السادس

H-Sym
HsySetup

البرنامج السابع

[h=1]fire Version 6.02.12[/h]fire Version 6.02.12




​


----------



## kartouch (1 فبراير 2014)

البرنامج الثامن

Energy Audit
http://www.elitesoft.com/pub/demo/audsetup.exe
او
http://www.gulfup.com/?uDiDs7

البرنامج التاسع



 
Electrical Tools

www.elitesoft.com/pub/demo/etlsetup.exe


او 

http://www.gulfup.com/?ey0gNH​ ​


----------



## kartouch (1 فبراير 2014)

البرنامج العاشر 







ECA - Earth Coupled Analysis

EcaSetup






البرنامج الحادي عشر 



Ductsize

ducsetup


الكراك

http://www.gulfup.com/?2vqOEK



البرنامج الثاني عشر





D-Pipe

رابط 1
www.elitesoft.com/pub/demo/dpsetup.exe



رابط 2
http://www.gulfup.com/?G6aVWO
​


----------



## kartouch (1 فبراير 2014)

سيتم شرح برنامج *Refrig قريبا افضل برنامج لحساب احمال غرف التبريد و التجميد و اختيار الوحدات و غيرها
البرنامج يعتمد بالاساس على مرجع اشري و هو محدث بتاريخ 27-01-2014 
سنقارن بين الحساب اليدوي و بالبرنامج
و سنشتغل بالوحدات البريطانيةip و الوحدات الاوربية si 

:60:

*​


----------



## عمران احمد (1 فبراير 2014)

من فضلك محتاجين الكراك بتاع برنامج s-pipe 
طمعانين اكثر فى جمايللك
و ربنا يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## kartouch (1 فبراير 2014)

عمران احمد قال:


> من فضلك محتاجين الكراك بتاع برنامج s-pipe
> طمعانين اكثر فى جمايللك
> و ربنا يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء



الكراك مرفق مع البرنامج
تذكير : الكراك لا يعمل الا مع تلك النسخة فقط SPIPE_v2.00.24 
كل ما عليك هو ان تنصب هذا الاصدار 
ثم تقوم بنقل الباتش الى مسار البرنامج 
C:\Program Files\Elite Software\SPipew
عليك بغلق الانتي فايروس
ثم تفتح الباتش و تضغط على patch
سيصبح البرنامج مفعل
و ان شاء ساشرح كيفية التفعيل بالصور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 فبراير 2014)

أهلا بكم معطاء جديدا و زميلا معلما 
مشتاقون الي ما تتفضل به من شرح 
و نسأل الله لكم التوفيق و خير الجزاء


----------



## عمران احمد (1 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين و الى الامام دائما


----------



## ahmed fawzy1 (1 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## zanitty (2 فبراير 2014)

kartouch قال:


> سيتم شرح برنامج *Refrig قريبا افضل برنامج لحساب احمال غرف التبريد و التجميد و اختيار الوحدات و غيرها
> البرنامج يعتمد بالاساس على مرجع اشري و هو محدث بتاريخ 27-01-2014
> سنقارن بين الحساب اليدوي و بالبرنامج
> و سنشتغل بالوحدات البريطانيةip و الوحدات الاوربية si
> ...


تبقى كفيت و وفيت يا باشا 
فى الانتظار


----------



## hemazayed (2 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (2 فبراير 2014)

ما شاء الله عليك واضح مجهودك و أداءك و خسارتك لوقتك حتى عملت هالمشاركة الرائعة
ألف شكر


----------



## zanitty (2 فبراير 2014)

اسكندر عمجة قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك واضح مجهودك و أداءك و خسارتك لوقتك حتى عملت هالمشاركة الرائعة
> ألف شكر


ليست خساره فى وقته يا باشا و انما هو المكسب كله 
فوقته فى ميزان اعماله كصدقه جاريه ان شاء الله 
اعلم انك ما قصدت المعنى حرفيا و لكن اعقب لالهب حماس الجميع على بذل الوقت


----------



## kartouch (2 فبراير 2014)

zanitty قال:


> ليست خساره فى وقته يا باشا و انما هو المكسب كله
> فوقته فى ميزان اعماله كصدقه جاريه ان شاء الله
> اعلم انك ما قصدت المعنى حرفيا و لكن اعقب لالهب حماس الجميع على بذل الوقت


ليس خسارة .... بل استفدت كثيراا من المنتدى و هذا اقل واجب
و باذن الله سنرفع جميع مراجع اشري ... فقد بدات بالفعل بالرفع و لا اريد طرحها الى عند اكتمال الرفع 
و سنرفع جميع برامج pipeflow و سيدي سيمانس لانظمة التحكم في الكييف 
و بعض الكتب المفقودة مثل كتب kotza بالفرنسية و كتاب Modern Refrigeration and Air Conditioning, 18th edition
و غيرها من المراجع و البرامج ........
:79:


----------



## zanitty (3 فبراير 2014)

kartouch قال:


> ليس خسارة .... بل استفدت كثيراا من المنتدى و هذا اقل واجب
> و باذن الله سنرفع جميع مراجع اشري ... فقد بدات بالفعل بالرفع و لا اريد طرحها الى عند اكتمال الرفع
> و سنرفع جميع برامج pipeflow و سيدي سيمانس لانظمة التحكم في الكييف
> و بعض الكتب المفقودة مثل كتب kotza بالفرنسية و كتاب Modern Refrigeration and Air Conditioning, 18th edition
> ...


اعانك الله علينا فسنرهقك بكثره طلباتنا 

و لكنى اود التوضيح للساده الاعضاء شيئا مهما 
عندما تقوم بشرح موضوع ما فانت اول الرابحين 
فناهيك عن الاجر و الثواب ان جددنا النيه فمن خلال الشرح فستجد انه يتوجب عليك فهم كل كبيره و صغيره فيما تقوم بشرحه و احيانا ترد اليك اسئله لم ترد ببالك فتضطر للبحث عن اجابه لها مما ينعكس عليك انت شخصيا


----------



## kg1 (22 فبراير 2014)

شكراً لك فعلا مجهود جبار وملفات اغنتنا عن البحث الطويل .. فلك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## السيد زرد (24 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير موضوع جيد جدا اعانك الله


----------



## sting_thedevil (25 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bagan (25 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله عنا وعن كل المتابعين للمنتدى كل خيروتحياتي لك ولهذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mausa (27 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عويضة (27 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً كثيراً.


----------



## ص الحمداني (22 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## llbasha (26 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خير علي هذه المشاركة الرائعة يبدو ان ملف الكراك elitesoftwarerhvacv8.01.85keygenagain لبرنامج حساب الاحمال الحرارية للمنازل و المباني الصغيرة RHVAC به مشكلة للتنزيل .. رجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## llbasha (26 مارس 2014)

في انتظار برنامج pipeflo & pumpflo


----------



## مسلم يوسف (26 مارس 2014)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## amjadt (30 مارس 2014)

إذا كان بالإمكان كراك برنامج gasventw و جزاك الله خيراً على كل حال


----------



## mhdnashat (1 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف2007 (2 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله في جهودك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك اخي العزيز, بارك الله في كل من ساعد على نشر العلم والمعرفه


----------



## ma_ah_ra (14 أكتوبر 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## unovip (23 نوفمبر 2014)

الكراك غير موجود لبرنامج الفاير Fire


----------



## motazms (25 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## motazms (25 نوفمبر 2014)

الراوبط لاتعمل


----------



## gamalelrefaey (15 فبراير 2015)

أخى الكريم 
كراك S pipe غير موجود فضلا أعد رفعه


----------



## Ahmad Al-Mahder (17 فبراير 2015)

الروابط منتهية الصلاحية ولا تعمل


----------



## Mohamed Fadl kotb (18 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (16 فبراير 2017)

ممكن لو تكرمت إعادة رفع الملفات


----------



## mhd sabt (19 أبريل 2017)

الله يبارك فيك ممكن الله يرضا عليك اعادة تحميل البرنامج وبدي برنامج duct sizer مع الكراك


----------



## mohumed33 (3 أغسطس 2017)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخي علي البرامج 
لو امكن ابحث ل لكراك برنامج elite heavent


----------



## engineer 12 (5 ديسمبر 2017)

يا استاذ kartouch ياريت لو تكمل جميلك وتنزل لنا الروابط شغاله من جديد واكون شاكر لحضرتك


----------

